# How can I sell my car from Spain in Greece?



## flopifer (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone! I'm trying to find a car dealership or any private dealer who wants to buy my car from Spain in Greece. I looked for some information and reached some dealers but is not something easy to do. What could be the best solution?
I came from Spain two years ago and I'm not planning to go back to sell it in Spain, so how can I sell it in Greece? 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## cretemike (Jul 30, 2021)

Basically, you cannot. Needs to br registered in Greece first.


----------

